# Not Snow But storm damage



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Storm blew through and took out the plow truck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Some here. There is a couple more in the Ohio weather thread.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Think you have too much ballast And it should behind the rear axle.....

How's the cab, frame is bend?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1659699 said:


> Think you have too much ballast And it should behind the rear axle.....
> 
> How's the cab, frame is bend?


I was a little over weight on the ballast. :laughing: Corner of cab got hit. It looks like it hit then slid into the turck. Can't tell on the frame. But it looks like the springs are pushed up in the back of the truck. Insurance comes out Monday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If/when they total it, offer to by back for a "lot truck" then part it out for $$$.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Been talking to my brothers about buying it back and doing something with it. 

I am definitely thinking it has some type of frame damage. The tree was out of the ground laying on it. All though the rails that go across the frame don't look damaged. But I can't see in the middle of the truck.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

hope all goes good with insurance.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry about your truck but look at all that firewood. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, man.... That sucks. Sorry about your rig....


Hopefully it's as simple as pulling the bed off and installing that new flat bed you've always wanted... although mother nature has pretty much given you that flat bed now anyway..


Good luck on Monday....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should of had those guys drop in again on your truck just make sure it will be totaled.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. We got some firewood out of it. Had the city take the bigger stuff when they came back later that day to get the stump.

Grandview, I told them not to scratch the truck when they were taking it off. :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

nothing a little duct tape can't fix....


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

If the frame is straight, run it and take the Ins. money! Now you don't have to worry about scratching or denting while plowing. 

Sucks that happened though, best of luck to ya getting it fixed or finding another truck.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

secret_weapon;1659838 said:


> If the frame is straight, run it and take the Ins. money! Now you don't have to worry about scratching or denting while plowing.
> 
> Sucks that happened though, best of luck to ya getting it fixed or finding another truck.


Think about how easy it will be pulling bags of salt out of the bed from the side of the truck..... won't even have to raise your arms above waist height....:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put a plow on it,then you can be a lowballer too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;1659821 said:


> nothing a little duct tape can't fix....


Need to find the right color blue. 



secret_weapon;1659838 said:


> If the frame is straight, run it and take the Ins. money! Now you don't have to worry about scratching or denting while plowing.
> 
> Sucks that happened though, best of luck to ya getting it fixed or finding another truck.


Thank you.



Dogplow Dodge;1659871 said:


> Think about how easy it will be pulling bags of salt out of the bed from the side of the truck..... won't even have to raise your arms above waist height....:laughing:


What you talking about, I might still need a ladder to get in it. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

grandview;1659873 said:


> Put a plow on it,then you can be a lowballer too.


Already got the plow for it. Now I can just look the part.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1659871 said:


> Think about how easy it will be pulling bags of salt out of the bed from the side of the truck..... won't even have to raise your arms above waist height....:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

From the pics it doesn't look like there's too much structural damage. I'm not auto body guy but that cab looks straight still and the axle looks like its square hopefully all you'll need is a bed and a few small parts. Good luck with insurance company.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Insurance says not totaled. Sitting at 6 grand so far. Need to go to a body shop for closer inspection.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Told you,should of dropped that log again.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

grandview;1660289 said:


> Told you,should of dropped that log again.


Had I been operating that backhoe, that would have happened. lol Just hoping there is some hidden damage that will total it. 

I did see some damage to the roof that I did not see previously though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hidden damage= cutting frame with a torch!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1660299 said:


> Hidden damage= cutting frame with a torch!


Dude, you're a real Hoot !


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Update, talked to the body shop today. Up to 11,000 in work that needs to be done. Just waiting to hear from the insurance company as to the next step.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fawk! Just replace the bed? For that much cash there had better be frame damage!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Done deal, it is totaled. Found out late yesterday. Starting my search for a replacement. :waving:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good luck on your search for a new truck, did you get the plow mount & harness off?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

BC Handyman;1665618 said:


> good luck on your search for a new truck, did you get the plow mount & harness off?


Went down this morning, got the harness, strobe lights and salt spreader wireing. They are going to get the plow mount off for me on Monday. Don't think my compressor would have gotten the bolts undone so I did not bother taking that and a generator down there. 

Thanks for asking.


----------

